# Heartwarming story



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

My husband is holed up in one of the evacuated U.S. embassies with a few other civilians and plenty of Marines. Yesterday he texted me that the Marines had taken in a half starved, stray puppy they found outside the gate. He said it is an adorable female with beautiful brown eyes who looks like a prairie dog. The puppy loves the Marines, who have put a green bandana on her, and they love her. She plays with them and sleeps with them. They are looking into ways to get her out of the country since the culture there isn't dog friendly. Unlike Afghanistan, there are no military flights in and out of this particular country, and it isn't safe for U.S. airlines to fly there. They are trying to negotiate with an airline that does fly there to take the dog to Frankfurt and then board a U.S. carrier back to the states -- about $1500. Out of their budget but they are looking into other options. I'm traveling right now but when I get home I am going to do some research into organizations that have gotten dogs out of the Middle East. Does anyone have any tips on where to start? In the meantime, my husband is busy ordering nylabones, toys and treats on line. Keep your fingers crossed that mail service to the Embassy resumes soon. Marines are a resourceful bunch so I have no doubt they will succeed in this particular rescue -- Oorah! Sorry if this is in the wrong place!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

:appl::appl::appl::appl:I don't have an expertise in this area. I wanted to give the Marines, you, and you're husband a giant round of applause for being the kind, caring, compassionate people you are!


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

And I second that!! Well done to you all!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's wonderful. I don't have suggestions for how to help although I wish I did. Would love to see pictures if your DH can text or email them out. Tell your DH to stay safe!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is awesome-love hearing these kind of stories. I've read several articles where dogs have been brought back. I'll try doing some searching too to see what I can find.

I live real close to the Largest MC Base on the East Coast-most of my neighbors are active duty MC or retired Military of various division. 

I pray your husband and all those in the Embassy are safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's what I have found doing a quick search so far-

SPCA International has a program called Operation Baghdad. Depending on where this pup is located, I am guessing will possibly determine whether or not they can help. 

Here are the links with info:
Operation Baghdad Pups |SPCAI | SPCAI - SPCA International

Requesting assistance-
Requesting Assistance from Operation Baghdad Pups - SPCA International

Several other links with info that might be helpful are on the same page as the first link above.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet puppy*

Sounds like perhaps Carolina Mom has found something.-

Praying they can get that sweet puppy out of there!


home, a hot meal, dry socks, to feel the thrill of victory ...





Related searches for operation baghdad pups

https://ssl.bing.com/search?q=No+Buddy+Left+Behind&FORM=FBQSM1
No Buddy Left Behind
SPCA International Inc
Iraq Dogs

Operation Baghdad Pups Investigated
Operation Baghdad Pups Facebook
SPCA International Operation Baghd…


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bless and keep your husband safe. Thnak you for lending him to protect us. And thanks to all those men and women in harms way, with special thoughts to the puppy bunch. In the midst of chaos and darkness shines a bit of light


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

There's several charity groups that do this. Not sure since this isn't Afghanistan or Iraq. Still, one might have some insights.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Contact Puppy Rescue Mission (APRM) on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/puppyrescuemission/infoor by email:[email protected] They have helped soldiers rescue pups and kitties from all over, not just from Afghanistan- they also do fundraising- you can also try to fundraise on your own on Facebook on behalf of the pups- but DO contact APRM- they are very helpful.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's what I have found doing a quick search so far-
> 
> SPCA International has a program called Operation Baghdad. Depending on where this pup is located, I am guessing will possibly determine whether or not they can help.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm still on the road - driving sons to med school in Boston and college in Nashville this week. Once I get home I will send the links to my husband. They are not in Iraq but maybe this organization can point them to someone who can help in the country they are in. My husband said mail service is expected to resume this week so hopefully this little girl will have some real dog toys to play with soon.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

furrygodmother said:


> Contact Puppy Rescue Mission (APRM) on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/puppyrescuemission/infoor by email:[email protected] They have helped soldiers rescue pups and kitties from all over, not just from Afghanistan- they also do fundraising- you can also try to fundraise on your own on Facebook on behalf of the pups- but DO contact APRM- they are very helpful.


I will have them contact this group as well. Part of the problem is that not a lot of western charities will operate in this country. The security risk is too high. They have contacted a Jordanian airline that flies in and out and are hoping to work out a deal with them. So far no luck.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> I will have them contact this group as well. Part of the problem is that not a lot of western charities will operate in this country. The security risk is too high. They have contacted a Jordanian airline that flies in and out and are hoping to work out a deal with them. So far no luck.


If there is still ambassadorial staff there and one is leaving, perhaps he or she could put the puppy into a case and carry it onto the plane. I'm only half joking. Diplomatic immunity and all that.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to those soldiers and that puppy! I pray that they can facilitate a successful operation to get this puppy back to the states!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Nancy your story has touched me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Just for the record, they're Marines, not soldiers. All Marines are called Marines whether they're grunts (infantry), airwingers, officers, or enlisted. 

Just so everyone's on the correct page. 

They earned the title and take great pride in it.

Now back to hoping the little guy gets to come home with his Devil Dog buddies.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my! please keep us posted.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

OutWest said:


> If there is still ambassadorial staff there and one is leaving, perhaps he or she could put the puppy into a case and carry it onto the plane. I'm only half joking. Diplomatic immunity and all that.


I had that thought too! My husband is scheduled for a r&r later this year ... maybe he could stash a stow away.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

this is such a touching story. i really hope there's a way to get her out of there.

i have lived in the middle east and i have to say its not pet friendly at all, dogs or cats or any other pet. the airlines always said "sorry no pet services for middle east" no matter which airline i asked for help.  

the only way is either a military plane or using diplomatic relationships to fly a pet out of there. i really hope there is someone at the embassy who can get the puppy out of there with them.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

An update: My husband was able to get a phone line out of the country the other day. Still no mail service so no toys yet. And now an underwater line that provides internet service to the country has been cut so the Marines haven't been able to contact the rescue groups. Now that I am home I am going to try to do some of the leg work for them. However, the puppy is well loved, gets plenty of attention and is putting on weight.  I keep forgetting to ask if she has a name yet!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update. We're all rooting for this pup ...(You've been busy with all your driving)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's some more groups I found that might be helpful-

Save a Pet-

Save-A-Pet Adoption Long Island Animal Rescue Shelter New York

Guardians of Rescue-Paw of War.org
Paws of War-Help a Vet, Save a Pet

I'm still looking for the Video of the mom and 7 pups brought back by these groups from Afghanistan. Whenever I find it, I"ll post it. 

They were featured on the NBC Network Nightly News Making a Difference Segment 9/5/13.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*

Praying for this sweet puppy!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally an update. My husband texted today that one of the Marines wants to keep the dog. He is looking for a vet in country who will give it shots -- otherwise he can't get it out of the country. My husband didn't know if costs were a factor for this Marine but he has given him all the links that this forum has generously provided. Thank you all for your help. I am hoping that I can get a picture of the Marine and the dog to post soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, hope it works out. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this thread, what a beautiful heartwarming story. Please keep us posted and tell all those Marines to stay safe! And, please, thank them for their service.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just seeming this.
Have you found a way to get the dog to the US?
I know there are several that help
Nowzad works out of afganastan Nowzad | Rescuing stray and abandoned animals in Afghanistan
Baghdad pups works out of iraq. Global Animal Rescue | SPCA International - SPCA International
I'm sure there are others
They might be able to give suggestions


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Finally a picture*

My husband was able to send a picture of "Lucy" and another update. He says Lucy is close to six months old now. The Marine who has adopted her is leaving later this month. Lucy will follow later. The Marine has the links from this forum. What a happy ending!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

So it's for sure Lucy is safe and coming home?
So happy!!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

He just sent some more:

"Adorable puppy. Very smart + loyal. Always stands guard over her Marines + sleeps in the bunk with the guy who is adopting her, under the blanket with him."


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> My husband was able to send a picture of "Lucy" and another update. He says Lucy is close to six months old now. The Marine who has adopted her is leaving later this month. Lucy will follow later. The Marine has the links from this forum. What a happy ending!


YEAH!! Double and triple YEAH!! This made my day. What a heartwarming story and ending. Thank you!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> So it's for sure Lucy is safe and coming home?
> So happy!!


It sounds that way. Thanks to everyone on GRF who has helped bring about this happy ending. What a tremendous group of people you are.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Awwwwww. She's a cutie. 

I am fond of dogs named Lucy that like Marines though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucy's so adorable. 

This is such a wonderful heartwarming story, I'm so glad to hear she wil be joining her Marine. A very special bond........

Thank you for sharing this story and her pictures.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Semper Fi_do_


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a little darling Lucy is. Thank you for this wonderful story with such a happy ending. You've warmed my heart and put a smile on my face today


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> My husband was able to send a picture of "Lucy" and another update. He says Lucy is close to six months old now. The Marine who has adopted her is leaving later this month. Lucy will follow later. The Marine has the links from this forum. What a happy ending!
> 
> View attachment 257874


What a little cutie! I love the ears. I hope-hope-hope this all works out and Lucy and her Marine live happily ever after Stateside. I would love to see a newspaper or TV story come out about this once the two of them are safely home.


----------

